# Do you like twilight?



## BUNNY9GIRL (Sep 16, 2009)

I personally hate it. But if you like it give me atleast 4 reasons why its so great.


----------



## Liam (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not the book that I despise, it's the people like this who take fanboy(girl)ism to a whole new level.  Lets reject our own reality and substitute the one from this book! 


			
				FML said:
			
		

> Today, my girlfriend dumped me proclaiming she wanted someone more like her "Edward". I asked her who Edward was. She held up a copy her "Twilight" book. She was talking about a fictional vampire. FML


(http://www.fmylife.com/love/9321)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> But if you like it give me atleast 4 reasons why its so great.



. . . You'll what?  Was there more to that thought, or was that it?


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

O CUUUUUUUUUET A VAMPIER MARRIES A GURL HOW BEAAAAUTIFUUUUL

Seriously. This kind of movies try to steal in vain my pocket's contents.
First, it's some kind of girly movie, involving stupid vampire crap.
And second, it's just plain random crap.

Sum up: Not goth, not emo, not vampire-related, just a piece of shit.


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

No.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 16, 2009)

Sucks big time - getting SO sick of hearing all the kids swooning over it.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Sucks big time - getting SO sick of hearing all the kids swooning over it.


^This.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Sep 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> . . . You'll what?  Was there more to that thought, or was that it?



No


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah it sucks, they have ruined vampires.

WHERE ARE YOU BLADE, or the WOMAN OFF UNDERWORLD.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

I love twilight. Perfect for just sitting out and watching the sun light up the clouds with all kinds of vivid colours before it sinks below the horizon.

Fuck every other kind of Twilight.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive done research on vampires, and this movie is DEFINITELY how a Vampire will NOT Behave.  For one, vampires are more the spirits of the dead that have been buried wrong.  Theyll ioften target their families, mostly because theyre scared of being unable to pass on, and will unintentionally suck their lifeforce away.

Unless your a malicious spirit folks, you CANT do all the stuff these folks in Twilight do.  Vampires just dont marry women and have children with them.  Nor do they suck blood (most of the time) and generally be unntoicable fromt he populace.

Damnit man, Twilight goes against everything about what vampires ARE!


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 16, 2009)

Naw, don't care for it.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Ive done research on vampires, and this movie is DEFINITELY how a Vampire will NOT Behave.  For one, vampires are more the spirits of the dead that have been buried wrong.  Theyll ioften target their families, mostly because theyre scared of being unable to pass on, and will unintentionally suck their lifeforce away.
> 
> Unless your a malicious spirit folks, you CANT do all the stuff these folks in Twilight do.  Vampires just dont marry women and have children with them.  Nor do they suck blood (most of the time) and generally be unntoicable fromt he populace.
> 
> Damnit man, Twilight goes against everything about what vampires ARE!


the author never read other vampire books. she made up her own legends and stuff about vamps and shapeshifters.

as for the movie, i hated the moie, too much diferences from the book.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> the author never read other vampire books. she made up her own legends and stuff about vamps and shapeshifters.




So in other words, it's not about vampires, it's about delusional schitzophrenics with a glitter obsession?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> So in other words, it's not about vampires, it's about delusional schitzophrenics with a glitter obsession?


 ^ Ftw.  Hes got it!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 16, 2009)

I friggin love it!

Reasons 1-3
http://cerberusnl.webs.com/IMG_0138.jpg
http://cerberusnl.webs.com/IMG_0139.jpg
http://cerberusnl.webs.com/IMG_0142.jpg

And number 4:

Wildlife is more active at Twilight.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2009)

It was an okay movie.  Better than I thought it would be.  And I ain't votin' 'cause I don't love it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 16, 2009)

vampires are mad boring


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 16, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> I friggin love it!
> 
> Reasons 1-3
> http://cerberusnl.webs.com/IMG_0138.jpg
> ...



*laughs* Now that Twilight, I like.  Nice pics!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yes I just LOVE poorly written books with gay vampires who sparkle and never sleep. :V

No I really do dislike it. Dracula FTW!


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> So in other words, it's not about vampires, it's about delusional schitzophrenics with a glitter obsession?


ITS ABOUT A DREAM SHE HAD ONE DAY. SHE GOT THIS WHLE PREMISE FROM one dream, the meadow scene.

and there ARE eil vamps in the book. those who kill humans, ripping them to shreds and stuff. one nearly killed Bella even


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

And in this dream, did she go "Vampires are a subject thats been done to death, so shall I do research into what it's all about and the ethos thats been covered a million times over hundred of years, or shall I MAKE SHIT UP?"


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't think I'd like it. At first I was all like, 'Oh goody, an American author. Now the book will be full of awful spelling and outdated measurements.' But then I got into it and found I actually rather enjoyed it. Then again I've only read the first book, maybe they get worse as the series progresses.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

See, I believe that if you want to write a book or books about a specific subject, you work into the common knowledge of the subject and add something new and interesting to make it different. An absolute no-no is to go against everything everyone knows as if you know better.

Take for example Anita Blake by Laurell K Hamilton. It doesn't apply so much to the vampires, but it goes along with wereanimal mythos and adds some new and pretty good things to the mythology which don't go against standard knowledge of them. It works pretty damn well, even if the books don't and eventually descend into an irritating continuation of Anita fucking everything that moves so the books become unreadable.

But still, example. Go with not against a mythology. Add stuff by all means, but make it fresh and interesting.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

That series single handedly ruined vampires for at least a generation to come, maybe more.  It cannot be forgiven.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

i dont nnow... why not read her FAQ section on her site?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the books.  The entire series was great, but the movie was shit.
Hopefully New Moon may be better.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry, I have no idea what came over me. I shouldn't have been arguing against something that someone else likes with a reasoned argument. It goes against everything I stand for.

What I meant to say was: "LOL EDWARD IS GAY", and return the thread to a more juvenile tone.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Sucks big time - getting SO sick of hearing all the kids swooning over it.



You never saw the Vampire Diaries on TV *shudder*.   Think Twilight meet Melrose Place and you'll be pretty close to the trainwreck that is that show.

Sadly, the second installment of the franchise - New Moon - Looks halfway decent.   I think I need an Underworld Marathon.   

MMmmmm....Kate. 8)


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

You thought Twilight is bad? There's still Blade Trinity... o~o


----------



## prizzle (Sep 16, 2009)

Argh, it's not so much that the books are bad that gets me. It's that even when I have a valid argument for _why_ they suck, I come off looking like an asshole because I'm the only one of my friends who thinks so. Luckily, my family all agrees they are not worth the hype, so I have retained my sanity 

But, seriously, we need a new fictional fad. One that doesn't involve 'vampires'.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> You thought Twilight is bad? There's still Blade Trinity... o~o


I forgot to mention that it's also known as "Dracula enters a goth shop and says 'you have vampire stuff?'"


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> You thought Twilight is bad? There's still Blade Trinity... o~o


Blade is fucking awesome.


----------



## prizzle (Sep 16, 2009)

Argh, it's not so much that the books are bad that gets me. It's that even when I have a valid argument for _why_ they suck, I come off looking like an asshole because I'm the only one of my friends who thinks so. Luckily, my family all agrees they are not worth the hype, so I have retained my sanity 

But, seriously, we need a new fictional fad. One that doesn't involve 'vampires'.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 16, 2009)

prizzle said:


> Argh, it's not so much that the books are bad that gets me. It's that even when I have a valid argument for _why_ they suck, I come off looking like an asshole because I'm the only one of my friends who thinks so. Luckily, my family all agrees they are not worth the hype, so I have retained my sanity
> 
> But, seriously, we need a new fictional fad. One that doesn't involve 'vampires'.


 
A zombie love story?


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Blade is fucking awesome.


I still think the third installment is retarded.
Look! They even show Dracula some fucking vampire-vibrators! If I were Count Dracula, I would be headpunching my coffin while in my sleep!
Apart from the other retarded crap in that sequel, like, all vampires die at the end but not Blade, or, killing an immortal and invincible Dracula with a single god-knows-what chemical mix.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Blade is fucking awesome.



Yes....but not blade trinity.

It's the Highlander 2 of the series...never to be mentioned of.  EVER!


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Yes....but not blade trinity.
> 
> It's the Highlander 2 of the series...never to be mentioned of.  EVER!


^This.
And HOW THE FUCK does Dracula come from the Ancient Babylon?
HOW THE FUCK there are vampire dogs?
HOW THE FUCK is a "Hi, my name is Fuck You" card so funny?
HOW THE FUCK Blade drives at a normal speed his bike at the end while the rest of the city goes at the lightspeed effect?
HOW THE FUCK is this movie so popular for the teenagers?
HOW THE FUCK is Dracula supposed to shapeshift if he doesn't really use his shapeshifting abilities for anything?
HOW THE FUCK is THIS MOVIE still EXISTING?


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA:   Have you ever heard of the Nostalgia Critic?  These and other answers can be answered with his movie critiques.  He hasn't done Trinity, but he has done others...like this one: Captain N: The Game Master.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> JMAA:   Have you ever heard of the Nostalgia Critic?  These and other answers can be answered with his movie critiques.  He hasn't done Trinity, but he has done others...like this one: Captain N: The Game Master.


And I do frequently watch his reviews. Thanks for reminding me he still lives around. Along with AVGN.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Yes....but not blade trinity.
> 
> It's the Highlander 2 of the series...never to be mentioned of. EVER!


 
I think I love you and your opinions.
Also, Cthulhu. He's pretty cool.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> And I do frequently watch his reviews. Thanks for reminding me he still lives around.



he posts a new one ever wednesday.  Today was Blank Cheque...that piece of crap disney did a while back.   I thank him for turning a 2 hour crappy movie into a hilarious twenty minute summary.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 16, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> A zombie love story?


Yes! Sparkly highschool aged zombie stud falls in love with average human girl and must save her from evil zombies that want to kill them both. Society wont like it, but they dont care.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Yes! Sparkly highschool aged zombie stud falls in love with average human girl and must save her from evil zombies that want to kill them both. Society wont like it, but they dont care.



"Brains... erm.  I love you."  -zombie moan-


----------



## Asswings (Sep 16, 2009)

You mean that book about the 100 year old virgin and his rapist pedophile dog friend who both lust after the same teenage girl?

The book where the 100 year old virgin wins but everything's okay 'cause his 100 year old sperm impregnate said teenage girl and the dog boy falls in love with the baby? 

The baby that somehow can communicate as soon as it is ripped out of it's mother's womb by the sparkly virgin's teeth?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 16, 2009)

prizzle said:


> But, seriously, we need a new fictional fad. One that doesn't involve 'vampires'.


Furries.
Teenage girls who previously went crazy over vampires will then go crazy over hot anthro stallions.


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 16, 2009)

Why is there not a ' oh god fuck no ' option? :c


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You mean that book about the 100 year old virgin and his rapist pedophile dog friend who both lust after the same teenage girl?
> 
> The book where the 100 year old virgin wins but everything's okay 'cause his 100 year old sperm impregnate said teenage girl and the dog boy falls in love with the baby?
> 
> The baby that somehow can communicate as soon as it is ripped out of it's mother's womb by the sparkly virgin's teeth?


...did that actually happen in the book?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd actually read it if it did.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ...did that actually happen in the book?



Yes it did. <3 Well, the fourth book mostly.

I lol'd hard.

Especially because the reactions were like, OH GOOD JACOB CAN BABYSIT LETS GO HAVE SPARKLY VAMPIRE SEX.


You've gotta read the books in a different mindset than the author is trying to get across. They're much more interesting if you go by the point that Bella is an untrustworthy narrator, and that you have to look past the fluff she is trying to tell you to see what's really going on.

The books are still crap, but it does make it interesting. :V

Why did I read them? I LIKE TO KNOW MY ENEMY.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Yes it did. <3 Well, the fourth book mostly.
> 
> I lol'd hard.
> 
> Especially because the reactions were like, OH GOOD JACOB CAN BABYSIT LETS GO HAVE SPARKLY VAMPIRE SEX.


D:


That is all.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> D:
> 
> 
> That is all.



BUT JASHWA. HOW DARE YOU D: AT TRU WUV?!?


----------



## Tundru (Sep 16, 2009)

Simply put, Twilight sucks.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Ticon said:


> BUT JASHWA. HOW DARE YOU D: AT TRU WUV?!?


Because love isn't manly :V


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> ITS ABOUT A DREAM SHE HAD ONE DAY. SHE GOT THIS WHLE PREMISE FROM one dream, the meadow scene.



A lot of people have dreams.

Very few torture the planet with "novels" about them.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 16, 2009)

I love how there's no grey area in the poll options. Anyhoo, I realize that the book wasn't written for me. I'm not a part of the target demographic. With this in mind, though, there are still a few issues. The characters, for the most part, are flat and uninteresting. However, the noticeable absence of many high-school cliches found in many novels of the same genre is always a plus in my book.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> I love how there's no grey area in the poll options...


You're either for it, or you're not a retarded 13 year old girl.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 16, 2009)

The stuff is actually pretty good. The only thing I hate is how much Meyer constantly writes about food.

But it's better than Eragon, at least. OH HI RENARD I KNOW IT'S COOL :3


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2009)

GOD NO.
Twitards are worse than Harry Twatter Fangirls.
Vampires DON'T FUCKING SPARKLE FOR FUCK'S SAKE. What ever spot of her ass Stephanie Meyer pulled that from....it's fucking retarded.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never read the books nor have I seen the movie, and the time of day makes me depressed =( Twilight is right after sunset when then world is all blue and purple with no sun, right? Yeah, that makes me feel depressed =(

But I do like the character Twilight from Guardians of Ga'Hoole series! He's cool =3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 16, 2009)

I found better trash stacked away, that I wrote when I was 10.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 16, 2009)

Nargle said:


> But I do like the character Twilight from Guardians of Ga'Hoole series! He's cool =3



Yes. He is. 8D


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 16, 2009)

Remy said:


> GOD NO.
> Twitards are worse than Harry Twatter Fangirls.
> Vampires DON'T FUCKING SPARKLE FOR FUCK'S SAKE. What ever spot of her ass Stephanie Meyer pulled that from....it's fucking retarded.


 
I've never encountered HP fangirls (and I'm one) that compare even the slightest to Twilight fans. :/

Harry Potter is _decent_, though. Could have something to do with it.
Complex plots, character development and history, detailed locations aaaaannnnd it's all British to boot. I'm so sick of American crap, it's always the same boring patriotic or angsty teenage shit and rantbitchwhineetc.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 16, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Yes. He is. 8D



=D!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

Fuck no.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I've never encountered HP fangirls (and I'm one) that compare even the slightest to Twilight fans. :/
> 
> Harry Potter is _decent_, though. Could have something to do with it.
> Complex plots, character development and history, detailed locations aaaaannnnd it's all British to boot. I'm so sick of American crap, it's always the same boring patriotic or angsty teenage shit and rantbitchwhineetc.


 
I never thought the harry potter books were that good compared to things like terry prachet.


----------



## Hir (Sep 16, 2009)

There rarely comes something I _trully_ hate with a passion.

Twilight is one of those.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 16, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I never thought the harry potter books were that good compared to things like terry prachet.


 
I am fond of his books (especially Mort), but they're usually stand-alone stories and some are so crazy with a heap of central characters that I don't really care about any of them.
It's probably just me, though.

Oh man, I will never live down the day I decided against skiving work to go to one of his book signings right down the road, though. And it was such a crappy job that I quit a few months later anyway. ;____; [/off thread topic]


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2009)

Twilight sucks zombie cock. I hope the author, producer, and actors all die from sun poisoning.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

Remy said:


> GOD NO.
> Twitards are worse than Harry Twatter Fangirls.
> Vampires DON'T FUCKING SPARKLE FOR FUCK'S SAKE. What ever spot of her ass Stephanie Meyer pulled that from....it's fucking retarded.



I think this puts it best: http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/128871364049447678.jpg

Or this: http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/128879178690627686.jpg


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> You never saw the Vampire Diaries on TV *shudder*.   Think Twilight meet Melrose Place and you'll be pretty close to the trainwreck that is that show.
> 
> Sadly, the second installment of the franchise - New Moon - Looks halfway decent.   I think I need an Underworld Marathon.
> 
> MMmmmm....Kate. 8)


i loved Vampire dirareis the books... but inm not too fond of the show. >_> theyve changed too much really and its not as griping as the books were

as for Twilight, yes, i8n the 4th book Bella becomes pregnate, and Edward wants to abort the baby because its practically going to kill Bella.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Sep 16, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Why is there not a ' oh god fuck no ' option? :c



I thought a yes or no would be enough


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

Twilight is nothing but an abomination to nature.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Twilight is nothing but an abomination to nature.


I agree from what I've heard. 

I haven't even seen it, thank god


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I agree from what I've heard.
> 
> I haven't even seen it, thank god



I got a chance to see a pirate version of it on Jewtube. 
You do not want to see it.

There should be a fine for buying the affornt to nature: Everytime you buy a book written by meyer, you HAVE to plant a tree.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly, I liked the books. They weren't the BEST books I've ever read in my life, but they weren't terrible either. 

I admit it, I went through my Twilight obsession (About a year and a half ago. I'm 15 now). That lasted all of....about a month. I also don't think Robert Pattinson or Taylor Lautner are the omnipotent sex gods they APPARENTLY are. Basically, I think there are Twilight fans, like, me, and TwiFags, which are the girls (and select few boys) who have lost all knowledge of the English language besides the text of those books.

That being said, the Cullens, whether they were decent characters or not, were NOT vampires. "Vegetarian" vampires? Eh....okay, I'll give you that one, since the books are supposedly aimed at an audience who isn't exactly into blood and gore. But I'm sorry. Vampires DO NOT and NEVER WILL sparkle, glitter, shine, or show any other similarly lustrous trait unless they're laminated, have glitter thrown on them, or are otherwise acted upon by an outside force.

Twilight's fine and all, but Team Dracula all the way.


EDIT: After reading the thread all the way through, I must say I'm quite amused by the fact that a, no one's been like "OMG YOU GUYS ALL SUCK LOL EDWARD N JAKIE R HOTT WHY DUN JOO LIKES DEM!?" jokingly for more than three words, and b, no one's been like "OMG YOU GUYS ALL SUCK LOL EDWARD N JAKIE R HOTT WHY DUN JOO LIKES DEM!?" and been totally serious about it.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 16, 2009)

Lestat > Edward

http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/.../Icons/l_c6087d0731774b17a6729c2a04d47bb9.jpg


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Lestat > Edward
> 
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/.../Icons/l_c6087d0731774b17a6729c2a04d47bb9.jpg



Very much agreed.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff188/Bob_Biscuit/Untitled.png
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff188/Bob_Biscuit/burden.gif


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

> There should be a fine for buying the affornt to nature: Everytime you buy a book written by meyer, you HAVE to plant a tree.


hey now, the Host is a really good book, really well written. its an adult novel too, so its not so cutesy like Twilight


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> hey now, the Host is a really good book, really well written. its an adult novel too, so its not so cutesy like Twilight



I read a synopsys of it when the book catalog came into the library.
The Host's a Teen novel with a little darker themes but still has some agnst in it.

Plant a Tree, Criminal Scum.


----------



## Slade (Sep 16, 2009)

I am horrified that 8 morons voted "Yes".


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's get one one thing straight: I am not one of those "OMG! Robert Pattinson/Taylor Lautner is soooo hot!!!111!" types. I thought the books were fine, and the first movie could have used some improvement. It was okay, if only because of this: http://www.rifftrax.com/rifftrax/twilight I think New Moon will actually be better than Twilight. So November will be rather important in my book.



Slade said:


> I am horrified that 8 morons voted "Yes".


I voted yes. What does that make me?


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2009)

A bit OT, but I saw the premiere of Vampire Diaries the other night. I watched not 5 minutes, and I flipped it off wishing it was fucking Sunday so I could watch TrueBlood.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I read a synopsys of it when the book catalog came into the library.
> The Host's a Teen novel with a little darker themes but still has some agnst in it.
> 
> Plant a Tree, Criminal Scum.


its classified as an ADULT fiction novel. its not cutesy or anythig like a teen novel that Twilight is.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> its classified as an ADULT fiction novel. its not cutesy or anythig like a teen novel that Twilight is.



The Library Association classifies it as a Teen novel, Thus it is places in the Young Adult section. Not adult. I know this, I had to stack the fucking books on the fucking shelf for fantard twats to pull it down and leave it on the floor so I can restack it again, and again, and again.


There are lots of books in the Young adult area that does not have any fuzzy Teen themes in it.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

its still better than Twilight, and im a twilight fan. it had darker themes and stuff.

also, Stephanie says it was her first more adult novel. Twilight is a teen novel, Host was more mature


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> its still better than Twilight, and im a twilight fan. it had darker themes and stuff.
> 
> also, Stephanie says it was her first more adult novel. Twilight is a teen novel, Host was more mature



Still a Teen novel I have to stack. 
A lot of the branches classify it as a Teen novel.


----------



## FoxyGamers (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW! The total votes where quite the opposite then i expected.

No, it Sucks.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 16, 2009)

If you want to see a REAL vampire love story then watch "Let the right one in." The boy is like a 10 year old sociopath and meets a girl who turns out to be a vampire. Its a fuckin epic movie




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZJUgsZ56vQ  watch, its fuckin creepy


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2009)

They destroyed my beautiful race of vampires. STRIGOI-DAMMAT


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 4, 2009)

As stated in another thread:

I read every single Twilight book, from TWILIGHT to BREAKING DAWN, so I have rights to hate. I think I murdered forty percent of my brain cells reading that shit. The series is a disgrace, and here are the top ten reasons why.
1-Vampyres don't fucking sparkle. Faggots sparkle.
2-Stalking is NOT romantic. It's fuckin' creepy.
3-Bella has no personality. She is a dry character.
4-Edward is a whiny emo bitch that seriously needs to shut up.
5-Jacob also needs to stop whining.
6-Pedophilia is NOT okay. Fuckin' imprinting on a fuckin' BABY?! That's creepy as shit.
7- The baby ripping out of Bella like fuckin' ALIEN, holy shit, need I say more on that?
8-They call her Renesme. WTF?!
9-Like a typical Mary-Sue, Bella is a perfect vampyre that can resist human blood, even though other vampyres can't.
10- And finally! We get to the end of BREAKING DAWN, and you're all hyped up, like "Fuck yeah! The Volturi and the faggots are finally going to have some bloodshed! Screaming mother of fuck yeah! Took this book long enough!" *NO!* THEY TALK IT OUT LIKE OLD LADIES IN A SEWING CLUB!!! WTF?!!!?!?!? THEY FUCKING TALK!? WHERE'S THE GOD DAMN BLOODSHED?! AAARRRRGH!!!

So no, I do not like this book in the least. Disgrace.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 4, 2009)

It wasn't the best book I've ever read but the film .... *Shudder* No.

It's not the book I hate though, it's just the rabid fans


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

As I stated in another thread, I prefer books along the lines of good omens and hitchiker's guide.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2009)

it's an emo book about an emo vampire who meets an emo girl and have an emo relationship.

this book is kinda emo....


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never read the books nor saw the film adaptation, and I probably never will, based on how much I've heard (through word-of-mouth) that they're both awful. Plus, I think it's a bit overrated in how many teenage fanboy/fangirls admire them so much.

If I could sum up the film version in one sentence (based on a Youtube video I saw that spoofed the movie), it'd be like this: "It's a teeny-bopper movie with vampires thrown in for the hell of it!" lol


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 5, 2009)

NO.
http://www.twilightsucks.com

My username on the forums is Howler 63. Join us! :O


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2009)

There was a preview for the new movie in the previews when I went to see Zombieland. I fuckin' RAEGED. Oh my god. xX It looks so damned stupid and so damned horrible. Just ugh....

But then again. Anything with vampires to me is automatic shit so...yea.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 5, 2009)

I find it hilarious at the overwhelming majority said NO.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 5, 2009)

Terrible book for terrible people.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 5, 2009)

Most people who don't like it I know only read the first 50 pages or so of the first.
Read at least through New Moon, preferably Breaking Dawn, if you want to say a series sucks >_>

<3 Twilight


----------



## Ratte (Oct 5, 2009)

:T


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 5, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Most people who don't like it I know only read the first 50 pages or so of the first.
> Read at least through New Moon, preferably Breaking Dawn, if you want to say a series sucks >_>
> 
> <3 Twilight



Numb... Thats it.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Most people who don't like it I know only read the first 50 pages or so of the first.
> Read at least through New Moon, preferably Breaking Dawn, if you want to say a series sucks >_>
> 
> <3 Twilight


I couldn't make it through the first 30 pages it was so horribly written. I wanna keep my brain cells.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Most people who don't like it I know only read the first 50 pages or so of the first.
> Read at least through New Moon, preferably Breaking Dawn, if you want to say a series sucks >_>
> 
> <3 Twilight



I hope you are trolling with that "Broad" assumption of yours.
Anyone who reads and likes Twilight are below the standards of a "moron", and any males that like Twilight are absent of a penis and are also below the standards of a "moron". :V

Also, Fuck Smeyer. I hope she turns black for the atrocity she has left upon the world.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

skittle said:


> There was a preview for the new movie in the previews when I went to see Zombieland. I fuckin' RAEGED. Oh my god. xX It looks so damned stupid and so damned horrible. Just ugh....
> 
> But then again. Anything with vampires to me is automatic shit so...yea.



Wait until "The vampire's Assisstant".


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 6, 2009)

*gags*


----------

